# Raiding the Icebox:behind Its Warm Front the United States Made Cold Calculation



## Gunner (30 Dec 2005)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2005/12/29/AR2005122901412_pf.html

This keeps popping up every couple of years as some type of "new and startling revelation".  I wonder if the Liberals sponsored it based on todays poll numbers...



> Raiding the Icebox
> Behind Its Warm Front, the United States Made Cold Calculations to Subdue Canada
> 
> By Peter Carlson
> ...


----------



## Infanteer (30 Dec 2005)

What was it that Jefferson said about a matter of marching?

Anyways, we need not worry; we've already set up and insurgent underground by deploying Celine Dion and NHL hockey....


----------



## Danjanou (30 Dec 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> What was it that Jefferson said about a matter of marching?
> 
> Anyways, we need not worry; we've already set up and insurgent underground by deploying Celine Dion and NHL hockey....



"The Invasion of Canada will be a mere matter of marching" Thomas Jefferson US President 1801-1809.
He neglected to mention that those doing the marching after Detroit and Queenston Heights would be doing so as POWs to Quebec City ;D


----------



## Shec (30 Dec 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> What was it that Jefferson said about a matter of marching?
> 
> Anyways, we need not worry; we've already set up and insurgent underground by deploying Celine Dion and NHL hockey....



But I fear the Cdn. embassy spokesman spilled the beans by referencing the well-established Canadian Forward Operating Locations throughout Florida, Arizona, and Hollywood.  Time to pull him out of Washington and post him to Baker Lake.

Up until this security breach I've always thought it was a brilliant piece of deception to lure the Yanks into thinking "Snowbirds" is merely the name of an aerobatics team.


----------



## CupFrantic (1 Jan 2006)

Well if there plans are to attack Sudbury then bring it. My 308 is ready to go. lol As long as Mayor Dave was the first to fall in battle, then a war doen't look that bad after all. ;D


----------



## emmiee (5 Jan 2006)

Has anyone been to a border crossing lately? One time recently I had to wait over 3 hours to cross cause of the traffic lined up for miles! I think the invasion has started....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Jan 2006)

emmiee said:
			
		

> Has anyone been to a border crossing lately? One time recently I had to wait over 3 hours to cross cause of the traffic lined up for miles! I think the invasion has started....



I cross Windsor/ Detroit all the time. Normally, never have to wait more than 15 minutes either way. Most times less.


----------



## NavalGent (10 Jan 2006)

S_Baker said:
			
		

> Boy if it isn't CDN newspapers with anything but CDN news or digging up old war plans (seems there were CDN plans to invade the US first) and talking about how Canada resisted the US invaders several times....hmm, so much for the history lesson since Canada was never a "unified" country during the time frame discussed.    As I said before, some have one unhealthy obsession about the US.
> 
> Get a life.....



...it isn't ;D

"By Peter Carlson
*Washington Post* Staff Writer
Friday, December 30, 2005; C01"


----------



## 3rd Herd (10 Jan 2006)

seems to me we also roasted hot dogs and marsh mellows in the embers of 1600 Pennsylvania Ave. last time there was this foolish discussion. No problem since i guess rebuilding the White House every 200 years or so is costly.


----------



## NavalGent (10 Jan 2006)

S_Baker said:
			
		

> Hey Naval Gent, I saw it was a D.C. paper, all the more pathetic don't you think?



I misread the tone of your post. My bad.


----------



## Devlin (10 Jan 2006)

Just so you all know if our friends to the south ever get the inkling to start marching northward we may be forced to employ the CBAGS unit from the east coast.

Be warned the CBAGS are an unconventional unit known to confuse and bewilder most enemy combatants with a thick accent and an inordinate amount of talk about the weather, coal mining and their buddy who lives in Florida now (Do you know him, his name is Dave)


C - Cape Breton
A - Airborne
G - Guerilla
S - Service


----------



## GO!!! (11 Jan 2006)

The last time I was in Ft. Lewis, I read an article detailing the Canadian contingency plan to bring the US to her knees while all of the US troops were in Iraq/Afghanistan - the boys were rolling on the ground reading of "Canadian Airborne Divisional Operations, paralysing large US bases, while a Corps sprinted over the border to 'sack' Ft. Drum"

The Canadian Navy would "blindside" the US Pacific Fleet on the high seas, while the RCAF bombed and shot down returning re-inforcements from the Middle East, and prepped the East Coast for "numerous" amphibious ops, which would meet the Mexicans and Cubans (our staunch allies)in Florida. 

I wish I'd kept it - I think it was in USA Today.

Think of the tyrranny, and of being crushed under the frozen mukluk of Canadian occupation.....


----------



## Gunner (11 Jan 2006)

> Think of the tyrranny, and of being crushed under the frozen mukluk of Canadian occupation.....



I think it would be the tyranny of imposed socialist and left wing ideology...


----------

